# Guildford Open 2013



## kinch2002 (May 10, 2013)

Original Post: There's an opportunity to hold a competition in Guildford on 24-25th August. It's bank holiday weekend. The venue would be the same as usual. How does that sound to people?

Updated Info:

It's Official: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GuildfordOpen2013
Website: http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=650


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 10, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2013)

Sounds great!


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 10, 2013)

Yes! Bday comp =)

I might just go on Saturday since driving back on Sunday could be illegal.

Is there any chance you could hold odd cubes on Sat?


----------



## BillyRain (May 10, 2013)

A Speedcubing competition? What a superb idea.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 10, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes


----------



## Ollie (May 11, 2013)

kk


----------



## Mollerz (May 11, 2013)

Yes, need a hand organising?


----------



## CHJ (May 11, 2013)

Sounds really good and nearby, except i may not if it clashes with vliss open


----------



## KongShou (May 11, 2013)

Can't come, I'll be in china.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Can't come, I'll be in china.


I supposed you were in the UK


----------



## scottishcuber (May 11, 2013)

I would love to come, never been to a comp as they've always been during school/exam periods.


----------



## Chilli (May 11, 2013)

I'll definitely come if I can.


----------



## STOCKY7 (May 12, 2013)

Sounds Good to me 



scottishcuber said:


> I would love to come, never been to a comp as they've always been during school/exam periods.



Yeah its a shame the cambridge one is so early in june, otherwise I too could have gone  a week later would've been perfect :,(
Oh well, I guess this one will make up for it


----------



## 5BLD (May 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## angham (May 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## CubeRoots (May 12, 2013)

ye


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2013)

prollaby not


----------



## HowardWong (May 13, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## Kirjava (May 13, 2013)

maybz


----------



## Ewks (May 14, 2013)

I will see if there are nice cheap flights and other travel goes nicely. Is it easy to get to Guildford from London? Also if I'm coming I might spend a little more time in UK and will take offers on couches to sleep on


----------



## Mollerz (May 14, 2013)

Ewks said:


> I will see if there are nice cheap flights and other travel goes nicely. Is it easy to get to Guildford from London? Also if I'm coming I might spend a little more time in UK and will take offers on couches to sleep on



Yeah it's really easy to get from Heathrow and Gatwick into Guildford. There's the options of buses or trains however I don't really know that much about the buses.


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 14, 2013)

Oh, that's sooooooooo close to where I live!

I wonder if I can puersuabe mom to buy me some new stickers, some lube, _and_ drive me to the competition...


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2013)

Ewks said:


> I will see if there are nice cheap flights and other travel goes nicely. Is it easy to get to Guildford from London? Also if I'm coming I might spend a little more time in UK and will take offers on couches to sleep on





Mollerz said:


> Yeah it's really easy to get from Heathrow and Gatwick into Guildford. There's the options of buses or trains however I don't really know that much about the buses.


Heathrow is pretty horrible for Guildford on public transport as far as I know. Gatwick is one 45 minute train - really easy.


----------



## Carrot (May 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Heathrow is pretty horrible for Guildford on public transport as far as I know. Gatwick is one 45 minute train - really easy.



I don't remember Heathrow as being terrible on public transport? there's a direct train iirc.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 14, 2013)

Odder said:


> I don't remember Heathrow as being terrible on public transport? there's a direct train iirc.


There's no direct train. The train website says just under an hour for a bus to Woking then a train. So that's actually pretty good. For some reason I was thinking it was 2 hours or so on 3 or 4 trains.


----------



## Carrot (May 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> There's no direct train. The train website says just under an hour for a bus to Woking then a train. So that's actually pretty good. For some reason I was thinking it was 2 hours or so on 3 or 4 trains.



ohh ya, that's why I couldn't remember if I took the bus or train haha, I was pretty sure I took a bus from Heathrow but I was also pretty certain that I arrived in a train with Joey. yeah, Woking. I would not say Heathrow is bad, but I can see your point about Gatwick.


----------



## roller (May 14, 2013)

I'd defo be in, as long as I know few weeks in advance so I can book my trains from Cambridge


----------



## 5BLD (May 14, 2013)

Adam go cambridge comp as well!


----------



## roller (May 14, 2013)

I am! Are you?!


----------



## 5BLD (May 14, 2013)

Yup. Fun fun fun. Oh i get it you're competing for poland. Thought UK, hence i didnt think you were going.


----------



## Ollie (May 14, 2013)

roller said:


> I am! Are you?!



Polish I see?  practice BLD, you'll be world-class in a week


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 15, 2013)

Probably going. Hoping to see Howard there. 

Edit: just checked on the trains, is it to the city centre station? Uhh, its quite a long train journey from Manchester.


----------



## scotzbhoy (May 15, 2013)

Yeahhhh 
(A bit of pre-emptive excitement from me, I'm not 100% sure what dates I'm on holiday this year.)
But assuming I'm around, really looking forward to this


----------



## roller (May 15, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Polish I see?  practice BLD, you'll be world-class in a week



Ahaha, might try and finally learn it then  you know of some good tutorial?


----------



## Maccoboy (May 21, 2013)

ill be there!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 21, 2013)

roller said:


> Ahaha, might try and finally learn it then  you know of some good tutorial?



Noah's tutorial.


----------



## roller (May 28, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Noah's tutorial.



only just noticed, thanks!

Any updates on the competition? is it definitely happening on those days, because if so that means i can book my train tickets already (cheaper!)


----------



## kinch2002 (May 28, 2013)

roller said:


> Any updates on the competition? is it definitely happening on those days, because if so that means i can book my train tickets already (cheaper!)


Yeah, it'll happen. The venue is provisionally booked. I need to find time to get the initial stuff done though.


----------



## CHJ (May 28, 2013)

Dan how quick it is to get to Guildford from waterloo? I'm not sure whether I should get a hotel for Saturday


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 28, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Dan how quick it is to get to Guildford from waterloo? I'm not sure whether I should get a hotel for Saturday



You can look up train times... ;b

Can I have 3 rounds of mega pls


----------



## kinch2002 (May 28, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Dan how quick it is to get to Guildford from waterloo? I'm not sure whether I should get a hotel for Saturday


35 mins on the fast ones


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 29, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Dan how quick it is to get to Guildford from waterloo? I'm not sure whether I should get a hotel for Saturday



Less than an hour, sometimes 30mins depending on which train you get.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 14, 2013)

The venue is booked. The schedule is almost ready. I'll sort more stuff out and get it official next week hopefully.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 14, 2013)

yae


----------



## cuber8208 (Jun 15, 2013)

I should also be able to come! Might even be able to drag a (few) European cuber(s) out with me...?


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jun 23, 2013)

Might actually be able to go to this one! Would be good as I've had to miss the last few.


----------



## Ewks (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it safe for me to book plane tickets or should I wait untill it's up on the WCA? Also I'm assuming the comp would start around 10 on saturday?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe last year it was a 9am start.
Same venue as last time so a small competitor limit during the summer holidays, IMO it's a bit risky booking until you have a place at the comp.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 26, 2013)

Ewks said:


> Is it safe for me to book plane tickets or should I wait untill it's up on the WCA? Also I'm assuming the comp would start around 10 on saturday?



I would probably leave it until the comp is official. But don't worry, this should hopefully be very soon (next few days maybe).

Also the start time could even be as early as 8:30 for some events. So I'd aim for this just in case!


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 27, 2013)

*PROVISIONAL SCHEDULE RELEASED*

Everything is subject to change

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=656


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> *PROVISIONAL SCHEDULE RELEASED*
> 
> Everything is subject to chance
> 
> http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=656



I think you mean change  Kind of works anyway

Not much should change though. The start and end times certainly won't anyway.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 27, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I think you mean change  Kind of works anyway
> 
> Not much should change though. The start and end times certainly won't anyway.



LOL indeed i did. *fixed*

I am having a day of typo's today... even at work.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> *PROVISIONAL SCHEDULE RELEASED*
> 
> Everything is subject to change
> 
> http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=656



"This content cannot be displayed in a frame"

Direct link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ue&gid=1&range=A1:I37&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2013)

So happy that the BLD cut-off is like other comps now.

If I can scrounge some room on someone's floor I might tag along (I'll offer beer/hugs)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> "This content cannot be displayed in a frame"
> 
> Direct link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ue&gid=1&range=A1:I37&output=html&widget=true


I have no problem viewing it. I'm not currently logged into any google account or UKCA account btw


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 27, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> "This content cannot be displayed in a frame"
> 
> Direct link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ue&gid=1&range=A1:I37&output=html&widget=true



Just tested here with colleagues on and offsite. Works fine for us!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 27, 2013)

I couldn't see the schedule in Firefox, but IE worked ...

Not sure if I can go yet but I'll figure it out soon.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Just tested here with colleagues on and offsite. Works fine for us!



Yeah it's showing fine now. Idk weird.


----------



## Applecow (Jun 27, 2013)

if you throw in another round of 3bld, you night get some international competitors (like me)



Ollie said:


> If I can scrounge some room on someone's floor I might tag along (I'll offer beer/hugs)


same for me.


----------



## TMOY (Jun 27, 2013)

Applecow said:


> if you throw in another round of 3bld, you night get some international competitors (like me)


Well, it will still be one week to early for Haiyan to be able to compete  (SCNR)

Anyway, I will probably come, regardless of the number of 3BLD rounds.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 27, 2013)

We were originally intending to have two rounds of 3BLD, but unfortunately due to time contraints we had to cut it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 27, 2013)

9am? 1st round of 3x3 at 9am on the anniversary of the day I caused my mother an enormous amount of pain? I don't think I'm gona make round 2!

On a related noted anyone want to come out drinking on Sat night? It seems likely I'll get extremely generous if you catch my drift


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 27, 2013)

i might be going, i'll have to beg my parents again
edit : cant go, ill be in Boston:confused:


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 9am? 1st round of 3x3 at 9am on the anniversary of the day I caused my mother an enormous amount of pain? I don't think I'm gona make round 2!
> 
> On a related noted anyone want to come out drinking on Sat night? It seems likely I'll get extremely generous if you catch my drift



3x3 is first event for 2 reasons. Firstly, I like to get everybody there at the start of the day so I can make any important announcements. Secondly, it will be good to get some people out the room early in the day, because it's not a massive venue.

I'd love to, but that relies on people (especially those staying at mine) to be over 18 and bring ID. In the past we've tended to go to McDonalds for dinner then taken some supplies back to a house for the evening.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 27, 2013)

No problem Dan. If you were thinking to yourself 'what can I get for Adam on his b'day' might I suggest 3rd group for 3x3? =)


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm going to this, just gotta keep my eyes open for registration so I don't miss out.


----------



## gasmus (Jun 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> *PROVISIONAL SCHEDULE RELEASED*
> 
> Everything is subject to change
> 
> http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=656



Well obviously its subject to change, theres only 2 rounds of 5x5


----------



## roller (Jun 27, 2013)

...SO MUCH TO JUDGE...

I mean, I'm in of course!


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 27, 2013)

damn I'll be in france.


----------



## CHJ (Jun 27, 2013)

No feet?  but i.........................(puts feet back in cupboard for another few months).............ok



*cries*


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

It's Official: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GuildfordOpen2013
Website: http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=650


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 3, 2013)

50? Same building different room?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> 50? Same building different room?


Same building same room. It was 50 for Rapidash


----------



## Ollie (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally got a job, so should be able to come for both days (gogogo big BLD NRs)


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Finally got a job, so should be able to come for both days (gogogo big BLD NRs)


Shotgun judging them. Just let me know which attempt you'll get them on


----------



## Ollie (Jul 3, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Shotgun judging them. Just let me know which attempt you'll get them on



2nd attempt for 4BLD, 1st attempt for 5BLD...??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 3, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Same building same room. It was 50 for Rapidash



I clearly misremembered. Thought it was 30.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 3, 2013)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 3, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I clearly misremembered. Thought it was 30.



I thought it was 30 too


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I'm going be there! Hopefully I'll be sub-20 before then and will be able to make it to the second round.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds good, I'll have to make my own way down though. African records await!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 3, 2013)

Accommodation, travel, and venue pages added to the website


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 4, 2013)

Registered. 1st?


----------



## TMOY (Jul 4, 2013)

Registered too. No idea of who's first.


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 4, 2013)

I registered too. Wanna see how quickly it fills up.


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Jul 4, 2013)

Also just registered, so has my friend. Will be good to see some people.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 4, 2013)

Registered, why aren't the names showing up as usual?

Edit: never mind


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 4, 2013)

Probably going so registered. Might decide later to try sq-1 if I somehow get a half-decent average at home, I've half-learned it for some reason. Also might try reserving some floor space of a local cuber for once if anyone is offering, just to try something different, I'll bring/buy some alcohol in return.


----------



## Ewks (Jul 4, 2013)

Registered and bought plane tickets. Now all I have to do is get my bachelor's thesis done before I leave.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 4, 2013)

1st: Billy Jeffs
2nd: Chris Wall
3rd: Charlie Clarke

Sorry kids


----------



## roller (Jul 4, 2013)

Excited to see you all again, buzzzzz


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2013)

Registered!


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 4, 2013)

Whut, I didn't realise registration was open, lucky ben told me. This is gonna be a fun comp


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 4, 2013)

I think Mom's actually gonna take me! Should I register now or can I hope that there'll be a place left when I get there?


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 4, 2013)

Register now, there probably won't be a place left.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 4, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> 1st: Billy Jeffs
> 2nd: Chris Wall
> 3rd: Charlie Clarke
> 
> Sorry kids



Argh No! My Streak has gone!

Still, my average sign up rank over the last year is now still like 1.1 or smt, so it's not too bad still ;b


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 4, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> I think Mom's actually gonna take me! Should I register now or can I hope that there'll be a place left when I get there?


There's no such thing as turning up on the day to UK comps. You have to preregister.

On that note, only 12 places left


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 4, 2013)

My name hasn't showed up yet. How long will it take?

EDIT: It showed up. yay


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> My name hasn't showed up yet. How long will it take?
> 
> EDIT: It showed up. yay



this is why organisation doesn't look fun


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 5, 2013)

5 Places left!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2013)

Anyone have a way to contact Selkie?
He's not registered yet.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 5, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Anyone have a way to contact Selkie?
> He's not registered yet.



No.. I hope he registers though.. I have yet to meet him


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2013)

I used to send him a text to remind him to register but he changed his number and posted that he'd PM me it.
I never got the PM.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

Just noticed that Rowan hasn't signed up yet.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 6, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Just noticed that Rowan hasn't signed up yet.



I speak to Rowan somewhat regularly and he just doesn't cube anymore, he kind of hates it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

That makes me sad!


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 6, 2013)

1 Place left! >.<


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mom still hasn't decided if she'll pay £7.50 for me to enter...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't eat for a few days and ask her to spend the money she would've spent on your food to pay for it?


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 6, 2013)

Or search around your house for loose change, you will be surprised at how much you find.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

Or wash your parent's cars a couple of times/cut the grass/do the washing up/get a paper round.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 6, 2013)

or break into a bank and take £7.50


----------



## KongShou (Jul 6, 2013)

Or finish university early, get a decent job and earn £7.50 yourself.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Or finish university early, get a decent job and earn £7.50 yourself.



Yeah, finish university, wait 5 years till you get a job then 1 hour later you'll have the money you need =)


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 6, 2013)

"What are we paying for?" she says. "We pay £7.50 for you to sit down, do your cube 5 times, and drive home again. You can do that at home."

MAN THERE'S MORE TO A COMP THAN SOLVING A CUBE 5 TIMES!!!


----------



## KongShou (Jul 6, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yeah, finish university, wait 5 years till you get a job then 1 hour later you'll have the money you need =)



Why wait 5 years to get a job? Are you saying that he should get a bachelors degree, masters degree and a PhD?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm saying the state of the job market in this country means that you don't necessarily walk out of university into a great job. Especially since a great many people seem to go to university these days despite not having a clue what career they want to go into and the time could've been better spent building up their skill set.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 6, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> "What are we paying for?" she says. "We pay £7.50 for you to sit down, do your cube 5 times, and drive home again. You can do that at home."
> 
> MAN THERE'S MORE TO A COMP THAN SOLVING A CUBE 5 TIMES!!!



Go tell your mum to stop being lame.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 6, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm saying the state of the job market in this country means that you don't necessarily walk out of university into a great job. Especially since a great many people seem to go to university these days despite not having a clue what career they want to go into and the time could've been better spent building up their skill set.



Ah, but i think you understated it, it's more like 15-20 years till u get a decent job.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 6, 2013)

Register now, negotiation can come later


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ill be at Camberley , how quick it is to get to Guildford from there??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 6, 2013)

About an hour by train.

Google is your friend.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 8, 2013)

*Registration is now full!*

Thanks to everyone who has pre-registered!

Registration requests received from this point onwards will be put on a waiting list and approved one by one if places become available. 

PLEASE, if you have already registered and it turns out you cannot attend, LET US KNOW so that we can release your spot to someone who needs it!


----------



## KongShou (Jul 8, 2013)

So gutted that I can't come. Good luck to everyone! Hope it runs smoothly!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I WANNA GO! AND MOM DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WE CAN'T ENTER NOW!


----------



## Zyrb (Jul 8, 2013)

Just register and hope someone drops out, and please calm your caps.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 8, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I WANNA GO! AND MOM DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WE CAN'T ENTER NOW!



you should of registered before like you were told two


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2013)

Can I be registered for 2x2x2 please?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 14, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Also might try reserving some floor space of a local cuber for once if anyone is offering, just to try something different, I'll bring/buy some alcohol in return.



Bumping this before I try making other plans.

Also, I enjoyed my Cambridge bet with Ollie for winning multi, but he's not doing big multi anymore. Anyone want to stake a pint (or similar) on whether they can beat me at some event? Ideally BLD with someone likely to get a similar result to me, and I care less for 3BLD.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jul 15, 2013)

Agh there isn't 3x3 with feet :/ , i wanted to have an official mean of 3 , because the last time i did WF on a comp , they counted it as best of 3 .


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 16, 2013)

If there's feet, ther'll probably be a cutoff for a mean of 3, then it goes best of 3 for rankings. Otherwise it ends up being ridiculously time consuming


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 16, 2013)

5BLD said:


> If there's feet, ther'll probably be a cutoff for a mean of 3,


Yes


5BLD said:


> then it goes best of 3 for rankings. Otherwise it ends up being ridiculously time consuming


No? We never have best of 3 for feet in a UK comp, at least not since I've been competing.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yes
> 
> No? We never have best of 3 for feet in a UK comp, at least not since I've been competing.



he means that people get ranked by best of 3 if they don't make the mean of 3 cutoff


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 16, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> he means that people get ranked by best of 3 if they don't make the mean of 3 cutoff



Not really, since if you don't make cutoff then you only do one solve, so its mean of 3 -> best of 1.
Best of 3 means everyone has 3 attempts and the best is the decider.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 16, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Not really, since if you don't make cutoff then you only do one solve, so its mean of 3 -> best of 1.
> Best of 3 means everyone has 3 attempts and the best is the decider.



or maybe it's best of 3 but 2 solves are DNS


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 19, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> We never have best of 3 for feet in a UK comp, at least not since I've been competing.


Oops...http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GuildfordSummerOpen2011
It says mean of 3, but its counting best of 3. I will get someone to correct that

No feet at Guildford. No best of 3. No mean of 3. Sorry guys


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2013)

Missing yet another UK comp. This is becoming a bad habit!

Looking forward to seeing you all at the UK Open if not before! Miss ya


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 2, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Missing yet another UK comp. This is becoming a bad habit!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all at the UK Open if not before! Miss ya



Send me your new number and Ill keep you in the loop. I text a few people anyway with comp info.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2013)

Tickets bought :tu getting excited now! Need to find some time to practice again, I'd forgotten how much energy is sapped from work 

Would anyone be interested in buying a stickerless Zhanchi?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 3, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Would anyone be interested in buying a stickerless Zhanchi?



I'm building up a 'multi-blind collection'. Would be interested


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 3, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I'm building up a 'multi-blind collection'. Would be interested



I thought stickerless cubes were banned for all events now.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 3, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I thought stickerless cubes were banned for all events now.



Oh really? Well, in that case I'm no longer interested 

Edit: I guess you're right 3h2) "Stickerless" cubes, and other cubes whose face colours are visible inside the cube, are not permitted.


----------



## Chilli (Aug 9, 2013)

Gooaaaals!
2x2: Sub 7 average, sub 5 single.
3x3: Sub 20 average (17 seconds maybe?), Sub-16 single
4x4: Sub 1:20.
5x5-7x7: Cutoff
3OH: Sub-35 average, sub-30 single
Mega: Cutoff
Pyra: sub-10 average (maybe?)
Sq1: sub-27 average, sub-20 single??
FMC: sub-60


----------



## CHJ (Aug 9, 2013)

oh yah! I think tis goelz tiem two

2x2: sub2.5/sub4
3x3: sub11/sub13
4x4: beat callum goodyear
5x5: sub2/sub2:10
6x6: just an avg
7x7: sub5:45/sub6 (WOOHOO FOR AN AVG)
OH: sub15/sub19
3BLD: gain top 100 in world again
4BLD: sub6
5BLD: success/sub13 pushing it
MBLD: 11/13
Sq-1: sub25/sub35
pyra: this is worst puzzle/sub10
Mega: sub1:20/su1:28
Clock: eww
FMC: sub 46 yay! (not 46, i meant 46 yay!)
Feet: ..............this comp sucks already
143puzzle sim: beat dan


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 9, 2013)

Goals:
Mega: sub50/sub-odder
Everything else: get random PBs


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 9, 2013)

*AfRs I will get:* 
3BLD
4BLD
MBLD
Pyraminx average
Clock single
Clock average


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 9, 2013)

I suppose I should post some goals:

2x2 don't care/sub 6 maybe?
3x3 don't really care but sub 13 full step would be nice/sub 17 hopefully sub 16.5
4x4 sub 1.05/sub 1.10 but I guess I'll need to actually do some practice
5x5 sub 2/sub 2.10 but highly dependent on my Florian modded cube arriving. 4 weeks and no show so far =(


----------



## TDM (Aug 9, 2013)

Goals:
2x2: Hopefully sub-5, but I'll have to actually practise to get that. Sub-6 is more realistic for my current speed. Sub-3 single.
3x3: Sub-25.
4x4: I don't really know what my average is... sub-1:45?
OH: Sub-45.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 9, 2013)

Goals: Beat Callum at 143-puzzle


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 9, 2013)

goal is to not get too drunk


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> goal is to not get too drunk



inbe4fail


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 10, 2013)

3x3 - sub 18 avg, sub 15 single
2x2 - dont fail with ortega
4x4 - make cut, 1 min single
5x5 - make cut
pyra - dont care
mega - make cut
OH - make cut


----------



## Ollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> goal is to not get too drunk



If I witness a 2BLD in sub-10 from you, I'll buy you a pint of choice


----------



## CHJ (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> If I witness a 2BLD in sub-10 from you, I'll buy you a pint of choice



Inb4 bored of memo......


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 10, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> goal is to not get too drunk



You gotta sub-10 avg cuz it's the new thing.

Goals:
At a push/ Realistic
2: 3.0x, 3.6ish
3: WR, 7.9ish
3oh: sub15, 16
3bld: sub 50, sub 1:00
4: 50, 1:00
4bld,5bld success


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah ok

3: sub-12/PB
4: meh/PB
5: meh/sub-1:50
6: compete (nearly finished modding my 6x6, might be good, might be ruined)
7: PB/PB
mega: sub-1:30/sub-1:45
3BLD: 3rd in UK
4BLD: sub-5
5BLD: sub-10
MBLD: 2nd in UK
FMC: owait I registered for FMC? Uh, better practice I guess/sub-45
2/OH: lol
Ollie: win bet, especially since I lost at Cambridge


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2013)

Ollie said:


> If I witness a 2BLD in sub-10 from you, I'll buy you a pint of choice



Vice versa, we can take it in turns until one of us gets it 



5BLD said:


> You gotta sub-10 avg cuz it's the new thing.



ok np


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2013)

erbtw... i bagsy the use of dan's ss pyra ifnotin same gruup.

if in sayme gruup.. i bagsy teh use of other non descript person's ss pyra.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 13, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> goal is to not get too drunk



Is that a thing?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is that a thing?



If it actually is.... it should not be.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 13, 2013)

It'd be nice to have a comp where I can do a 3x3x3 average without being hungover.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 13, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> It'd be nice to have a comp where I can do a 3x3x3 average without being hungover.



I got 2 sober 3x3 averages in at Cambridge but only because I drove up just for Sunday. Would've been massively irresponsible of me to keep up my streak.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 13, 2013)

Long shot, but has anyone got flourescent yellow stickers for an SS mini 7x7? I'd also be interested in better oranges and greens.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 13, 2013)

Really hope I can make a UK comp next year. I'd need to be fast though to convince my parents to let me go.

Edit: also I'd really like to meet 5BLD. My roux inspiration.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok then..

Aymz:

To not screw up the organization of this event. 
2x2: more sub 4 singles. sub7 average.
3x3: Smash single and average PB. Likely.
4x4: Sub 1:20 single and make cut.
5x5: Cut. Hmm.
6x6: Sub6
7x7: Sub8
3BLD: Meh
4BLD: Meh
5BLD: Meh
(I have not practiced BLD since camb)
Multi: Sumthing
SQ-1: lol
Pyra: PB's
Mega: Smash PB's. Definate. 
FMC: Get the highest move count result possible.
OH: Probs wont compete.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 14, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> (I have not practiced BLD since camb)



 yunobld?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> yunobld?



Got too focussed on improving my speed solving... I believe that I could achieve sub15 much faster than I could ever start getting decent BLD times.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone got a dongle we can borrow? You would be reimbursed the cost of the usage of course


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Has anyone got a dongle we can borrow? You would be reimbursed the cost of the usage of course



So if anyone has a dongle that's great.. but if worst comes to the worst we can always use my phone as a hotspot. It's free for me.


----------



## roller (Aug 14, 2013)

was a tough decision but...

basically got invited to Reading Festival that happens to be ON THE SAME WEEKEND as the competition, sigh ): after a lot of thinking i've decided that i won't be able to come to Guildford this year ): I hope the rest of you have a great competition tho, i'll catch up with the results once i cure my hangover lol


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2013)

roller said:


> was a tough decision but...
> 
> basically got invited to Reading Festival that happens to be ON THE SAME WEEKEND as the competition, sigh ): after a lot of thinking i've decided that i won't be able to come to Guildford this year ): I hope the rest of you have a great competition tho, i'll catch up with the results once i cure my hangover lol



Thanks for letting us know. Have removed you from reg. 

Good to see you are coming to Cuthberts though!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 18, 2013)

K so.... any social plans for evenings? 

My preference are ones that involve a beer or two.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2013)

It's my b'day on Sunday so I think there is a chance that alcoholic beverages may be involved in my Saturday night.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 18, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's my b'day on Sunday so I think there is a chance that alcoholic beverages may be involved in my Saturday night.



Er... I'm in!!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 18, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> K so.... any social plans for evenings?
> 
> My preference are ones that involve a beer or two.





cube-o-holic said:


> It's my b'day on Sunday so I think there is a chance that alcoholic beverages may be involved in my Saturday night.



Here here!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2013)

A quick google search brings up a Riley's in Guildford. I like pool and alcohol and apparently they have both.
I think if we get the youngens in early they won't be kicked out as well.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 18, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> A quick google search brings up a Riley's in Guildford. I like pool and alcohol and apparently they have both.
> I think if we get the youngens in early they won't be kicked out as well.



Perfect. But I must wait for Dans verdict as he is my host


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2013)

Probably won't be a crazy late one for me anyway but midnight seems likely.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 18, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Probably won't be a crazy late one for me anyway but midnight seems likely.



That's just about right. 3x3 at 9am Sunday... Probs best not to be hungover


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2013)

Good luck with that.
I don't think I will be achieving my at home average at this comp unless I make the 2nd round.


----------



## joey (Aug 18, 2013)

goal = 3bld new method pb. 1:2x would be nice, would settle for 1:3x.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey geiss, if anyone could lone me a few 3x3's during multi that would be amazing, I need like 9 cubes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 19, 2013)

I've got loads of white cubes with black, light blue and fluorescent orange but nobody ever wants to use them.

You probably wouldn't like the feel of them anyway. They are lubed =P


----------



## CHJ (Aug 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> I've got loads of white cubes with black, light blue and fluorescent orange but nobody ever wants to use them.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like the feel of them anyway. They are lubed =P



GAHD DAHMET ADAHM!!!!

and yh, I can use any cube but needs a white sticker :/


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 20, 2013)

So unless some kind person lets me borrow their 6x6 for a solve, then I won't be able to compete in this event


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> So unless some kind person lets me borrow their 6x6 for a solve, then I won't be able to compete in this event


If you're not going to make cutoff it should be OK. You can pair up with someone who also won't make it and just scramble once for each other.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a white 2x2x2 with the black stickers taken off, leaving just one stickerless face. Assuming this is illegal (3d1?) does anyone have any white stickers I can buy off them/a spare 2x2x2 to lend me? Will offer hugs/beer


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have 8 new black LL 2x2s. I'm offering them at a beer for one


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty sure I have 4 white 2x2 sticker. Will swap for 1 hug or cider.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Pretty sure I have 4 white 2x2 sticker. Will swap for 1 hug or cider.



Dealers choice


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> If you're not going to make cutoff it should be OK. You can pair up with someone who also won't make it and just scramble once for each other.



What is the cut off?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> What is the cut off?


Sub-5 on the first solve gives you the 2nd and 3rd solves.
All cutoffs are on the website schedule


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2013)

Ollie said:


> Dealers choice



Irish


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> If you're not going to make cutoff it should be OK. You can pair up with someone who also won't make it and just scramble once for each other.


Okay thank you. Haven't solved a 6x6 since June, so not sure what kind of times I'd get now


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Sub-5 on the first solve gives you the 2nd and 3rd solves.
> All cutoffs are on the website schedule



sorry! 



I'm going to a funeral in kent on friday, and depending on what the wake is like I might come home saturday morning via guildford and volunteer myself for general judging, scrambling and dogsbody duties on the saturday.

This is a very big might though, also requiring approval from the boss.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew full attendance was too good to be true 

But funeral so understand. Give whoever it is a good sendoff!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Okay thank you. Haven't solved a 6x6 since June, so not sure what kind of times I'd get now





BillyRain said:


> Knew full attendance was too good to be true
> 
> But funeral so understand. Give whoever it is a good sendoff!



I'm just an added bonus.

I'm not competing.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> I'm just an added bonus.
> 
> I'm not competing.



*facepalm*

Sorry mate.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

James Ludlow said:


> I'm going to a funeral in kent on friday, and depending on what the wake is like I might come home saturday morning via guildford and volunteer myself for general judging, scrambling and dogsbody duties on the saturday.
> 
> This is a very big might though, also requiring approval from the boss.


YES! We'd love to see you


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone driving down from the north that could help me out? I am currently planning to hitch hike down on thursday. Naturally I am not looking forward to this... but can't be missing a UK comp can I?!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Irish



Yep, come and see me on Friday night


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2013)

Friday night? I've only booked hotel on Sat so heading up in the morning.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 21, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Anyone driving down from the north that could help me out? I am currently planning to hitch hike down on thursday. Naturally I am not looking forward to this... but can't be missing a UK comp can I?!



Is hitch hiking legal in UK?


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 21, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Is hitch hiking legal in UK?



I think/hope so. If not and I get arrested i'll tell them I live in guildford


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 21, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I think/hope so. If not and I get arrested i'll tell them I live in guildford



http://hitchwiki.org/en/United_Kingdom


----------



## Ollie (Aug 22, 2013)

Free Dayan mf8 stickers up for grabs (4x4x4)


----------



## CHJ (Aug 23, 2013)

I've decided that pyra and clock I suck at so much, that why not on le 5th solve do BLD XD

but if anyone is willing to film my mega and BLD antics that would be appreciated


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 23, 2013)

So. Place your bets now. Which is more likely? 
Alex Lau WR (single or average)
OR
Ollie Frost WR (4BLD or 5BLD)


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 23, 2013)

arriving tomorrow evening at about 8pm (i ended up buying train tickets  lol)

hopefully my favourite badger will still be there


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So. Place your bets now. Which is more likely?
> Alex Lau WR (single or average)
> OR
> Ollie Frost WR (4BLD or 5BLD)



I guess Ollie 5BLD


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So. Place your bets now. Which is more likely?
> Alex Lau WR (single or average)
> OR
> Ollie Frost WR (4BLD or 5BLD)



Both are as likely as eachother IMHO.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So. Place your bets now. Which is more likely?
> Alex Lau WR (single or average)
> OR
> Ollie Frost WR (4BLD or 5BLD)



Alex hasn't been up to scratch from what he's told me but he
as for Ollie hmmm that's a hard one, possibly the 5BLD more than 4BLD


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 23, 2013)

I would like to predict world record podium? Don't let me down guys ;p

Also I will fail due to no practice and roberty will smash 777 NR


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 23, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> So. Place your bets now. Which is more likely?
> Alex Lau WR (single or average)
> OR
> Ollie Frost WR (4BLD or 5BLD)



Let's just hope all 4 are broken... what is the maximum number of WRs broken in any comp?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 23, 2013)

I would predict Ollie to get either 4BLD or 5BLD WR. The venue has magical powers, one of those WRs has been broken at every comp held there.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 23, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> I would predict Ollie to get either 4BLD or 5BLD WR. The venue has magical powers, one of those WRs has been broken at every comp held there.



are you bringing them cubes i left in cambridge coggerz?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 23, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Let's just hope all 4 are broken... what is the maximum number of WRs broken in any comp?



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#wrs_in_most_events

But IMHO WC2003 doesn't really count since most of the 13 events whose WR was broken were in fact held for the first time ever at that comp.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 23, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> are you bringing them cubes i left in cambridge coggerz?


Thanks for reminding me


----------



## CHJ (Aug 23, 2013)

12 hours geiss! see you den


----------



## RicardoRix (Aug 23, 2013)

is this an opportunity for a cubecast practice?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 24, 2013)

Would be an excuse to film alex


----------



## etshy (Aug 24, 2013)

DuffyEdge Afrs till now :

Multi BLD 5/7 
clock single 11.64 and avg 12.29	
Pyraminx single 6.32 and avg 8.35 

and Ollie got a 3:27 3/3 multiBLD , VERY NICE

KEEP GOING GUYS


----------



## joey (Aug 24, 2013)

sub2 2x2 WR


----------



## mycube (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol 2x2x2 Avg WR?
Sameer Mahmood 1.96


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2013)

2x2 WR Average - Sameer Mahmood

1.96=

4.18
1.64
1.72
2.18
1.99

No pressure Chris


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2013)

2x2 WR average wat?

Edit: Yay Howard 2.83 NR average


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 24, 2013)

The scrambles were silly. Really silly. Several other people got fast averages too


----------



## Yoheicube (Aug 24, 2013)

wat!? there isn't WCA profile. his first competition??


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 24, 2013)

not a fail entry then, actual WR?

on his first comp?

wow, congrats to whoever Sameer Mahmood is.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2013)

Yoheicube said:


> wat!? there isn't WCA profile. his first competition??



He's been cubing for around 5 years, he's on Speedsolving, but he said he had no reason not to attend any competition beforehand, but yes, his first competition. However, Chris Olson is currently competing in Indiana and due to timezone differences, if Chris gets sub-1.96, he will claim the WR and unfortunately Sameer's won't count, but we have to wait and see.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2013)

joey said:


> sub2 2x2 WR



All of my pocket cubes just fell out.
The day of official sub-2 has come.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 24, 2013)

And guess which event is currently going on in Indiana right now....
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=244&cat=2&rnd=1


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2013)

Ollie Frost 2:50.22 4bld NR
2nd in the world
Yay


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice one Ollie!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 24, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> not a fail entry then, actual WR?
> 
> on his first comp?
> 
> wow, congrats to whoever Sameer Mahmood is.



User scottishcuber here

UWR for getting WR on first comp?


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 24, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> The scrambles were silly. Really silly. Several other people got fast averages too


Mind to share them plz?


Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 2:50.22 4bld NR
> 2nd in the world
> Yay


Yay  Congrats.


Spoiler



yunowr


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Mind to share them plz?
> 
> Yay  Congrats.
> 
> ...





DrKorbin said:


> Yay  Congrats.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



From Ollie: ta  I was a nervous wreck on the first scramble. Come and get me bro!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 24, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> due to timezone differences, if Chris gets sub-1.96, he will claim the WR and unfortunately Sameer's won't count, but we have to wait and see.



ya... that's not true. (see first 6x6 WRs)


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2013)

Classic clock average in the final by me.

7.71, 7.50, 7.10, 10.53, DNF = 8.58

Still PB but should have been NR, watch our Ryan, there's more than 1 person challenging this NR.


----------



## TDM (Aug 24, 2013)

I have the first three solves of the WR average and his last four solves of his final average. I have no way to upload them onto a computer, and so I can't get them to YouTube  Hopefully, I'll be able to upload them when I'm home on Monday - or scottishcuber, please could you PM your email address to me if you want to upload them to YouTube yourself?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> I have the first three solves of the WR average and his last four solves of his final average. I have no way to upload them onto a computer, and so I can't get them to YouTube  Hopefully, I'll be able to upload them when I'm home on Monday - or scottishcuber, please could you PM your email address to me if you want to upload them to YouTube yourself?



pm'd you 

Here is a pic of the scorecard: 
It's a 2.18 and not a 2.78 btw

1. (4.18) R' F U' F U R2 F' U2 F' U' F'

2. (1.64) U2 R2 U' R U' R' F U' F' U2 R

y R' U R'
R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R'

3. 1.72 F' U' F2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'

y z U' R 
U' R' F' R U R U' R' F U2

4. 2.18 R U2 F U' F R U2 R' F2 U2 F

x' z' R U' R U R'
U' R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R'

5. 1.99 R' F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F R U R

y2 R' U2 R'
U F R' F' R U R U' R' U2

This won't last. 

Also, I came third in the final cus +2 on the 2nd solve.


----------



## Torch (Aug 24, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> 3. 1.72 F' U' F2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' U'
> 
> y z U' R
> U' R' F' R U R U' R' *F* U2



There's also a problem with the 2.18, but I can't figure it out.

Congrats on the WR!


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 24, 2013)

Torch said:


> There's also a problem with the 2.18, but I can't figure it out.
> 
> Congrats on the WR!



Fixed, messed up the scramble. And thanks!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 24, 2013)

There should be a rule that 'one' is just a vertical line to avoid confusion.
Congrats on WR at your first comp! Now everyone will sub-2


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh my god! Chris Olson got a 2.00 2x2 avg


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 24, 2013)

How dare you steal the 2x2 WR from Chris over at Indiana 2013. -_- he broke it today also.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 24, 2013)

holy damn that was epic.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 25, 2013)

SUB 2 :'o


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Congrats to scottishcuber 

Good luck in 3x3. Good luck in 3x3 to all


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris got 1.9966666666, so 2.00. No sub-2...


----------



## joey (Aug 25, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> How dare you steal the 2x2 WR from Chris over at Indiana 2013. -_- he broke it today also.


He didn't break it.. it was after 1.96.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 25, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> ya... that's not true. (see first 6x6 WRs)



Regs changed: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#9i2

We're still recognizing the old WRs that were set before this happened, but for new records 9i2 applies.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 25, 2013)

Dang 

Well, congrats on first sub 2!!


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

joey said:


> He didn't break it.. *it was after 1.96.*



This is true, but not the real reason. Even if he'd done it before, it would not have counted as a WR.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 25, 2013)

Did anyone pick up me blindfold from yesterday?


----------



## Faz (Aug 25, 2013)

Another casual sub-8 average from Alex.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

I think it will be the second round.

I guess 7.37 avg.

EDIT: O nice another sub 1 5x5 from Breandan


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Y no schedule on cubecomps

What 2x2 WR holder first Comp WTH


----------



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2013)

39.10 NR


----------



## Username (Aug 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 39.10 NR



yay


----------



## Applecow (Aug 25, 2013)

dude. now i have to break mine (and yours ) again. Your fault.

Congrats though


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> 39.10 NR



wooooohooooo!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 25, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y no schedule on cubecomps



http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=656


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

5BLD doing 5BLD.

[insert yo dawg meme here]


----------



## Torch (Aug 25, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> 5BLD doing 5BLD.


 Sounds obscene.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Y no cube comps updating


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Y no cube comps updating



Because everyone is doing 5BLD atm.

(And there's a lot of DNF's)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=250&cat=18&rnd=1


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 25, 2013)

What times were Ollie's 5BLD DNFs?


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

Ollie noooooooooooo :/


----------



## arvind1999 (Aug 25, 2013)

Alex got an 8.34 avg! Hope he gets the WR in the final!


----------



## Kelsparov (Aug 25, 2013)

Ciarán noooo! You beat my average, and you got a sub-9 single!? Congrats/cry


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 25, 2013)

Ollie...I'm crying over here.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

Alex has broke his comp PB single in every comp so far...

He's yet to break it here...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 25, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Alex has broke his comp PB single in every comp so far...
> 
> He's yet to break it here...



It was too stressful, I was dying
I got like, a sub-7 avg12 when practising with thom, but eh who cares, I don't have "that thing" I used to have. Lack of practise this whole year is probably it...


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> It was too stressful, I was dying
> I got like, a sub-7 avg12 when practising with thom, but eh who cares, I don't have "that thing" I used to have. Lack of practise this whole year is probably it...



I wouldn't look at it like that... you're doing extremely well in every competition you go to. Literally no one gets their at home times consistently in comp.


----------



## stoic (Aug 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> It was too stressful, I was dying
> I got like, a sub-7 avg12 when practising with thom, but eh who cares, I don't have "that thing" I used to have. Lack of practise this whole year is probably it...



If you can sub-7 an avg12 I'm pretty sure you still have it. 
Congrats on the win


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 25, 2013)

Ollie:fp


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> It was too stressful, I was dying
> I got like, a sub-7 avg12 when practising with thom, but eh who cares, I don't have "that thing" I used to have. Lack of practise this whole year is probably it...



My intention wasn't to put pressure on you, definitely not 

I'm amazed you went six rounds in a row with at least one sub 7 single. iirc the previous record was 3. That's incredible.

You'll have the WR soon I'm absolutely sure of it, hoefully at UKO when I'm going


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Is the 1.96 on camera


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 25, 2013)

DYK...

the quality of cubing was crazy high?
from the tiny amount of time I spent in the venue it seemed that everything was taking less time than it possibly should?
fantastic organisation?
Joey doesn't need other runners?
my girlfriend does exist?
she almost beat Tim at 3x3?
and got her pb avg of 5 in the process?
in just a few oneupmanships time Ollie will owe me a space station?
Dan and I can be beaten at pool when enough time and alcohol are applied?
Billy didn't appear to require assistance beating us in the end?
Dan lived up to his fuss ball reputation?
if Sambuca has been alight for a while you can burn your mouth even after the fire has been extinguished?
I thoroughly enjoyed my weekend?

Thank you everyone. Especially Dan, Billy, James and Chris.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 25, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> *AfRs I will get:*
> 3BLD - nope
> 4BLD - nope
> MBLD - yep
> ...


DYK...
...Mega average cutoff was 2:30. I got 2:30.xx and then 2:30.xx 
...I can't pronounce Pyraminx
...Had a bet with Ollie and lost very very badly
...Ollie finished all three 5BLD attempts before I finished memorising my first
...He will get WR eventually, there's no rush...
...I used an advanced M2 case in MBLD (thanks for the help Ollie!)
...People thought I got 33 in FMC
...It's still a mystery to me why
...I got all three 7x7 scrambles correct (which Chris doesn't find impressive)
...I got OLL parity on all 5 of my 4x4 solves
...I got OLL parity on all 3 of my 6x6 solves
...Everybody's really good at 7x7 because SS mini
...Nobody got a 5BLD success
...CHJ off by 3 centres iirc, amazing rage reaction
...Laurence says my 5x5 sucks 
...But I beat him by 1 second
...1.96 2x2 WR (well done again)
...I am so slow at 2x2 
...I wish I didn't suck at 2x2
...Still no 3BLD success!
...I broke my 7x7 all time PB single and mo3 
...7x7 AfR by one second
...AfRs are a little bit easier to get than ERs apparently
...Alex will get WR
...Laurence taught me premoves (thank you Laurence)
...Joey showed me an awesome H-perm (thank you Joey)
...Ollie gave me a stickerless Zhanchi (thank you Ollie)
...4th place in Clock
...Final only had three people (why guys? why not 4?)
...Mollerz almost Clock NR but got a DNF on the lost solve 
...And lost by 0.01 seconds
...Made new friends <3
...Comp was really well organised! Can't wait for Cuthbert's


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 25, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dang
> 
> Well, congrats on first sub 2!!



Thanks Chris


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 25, 2013)

Kelsparov said:


> Ciarán noooo! You beat my average, and you got a sub-9 single!? Congrats/cry



Wow cool. Is that also the first official Irish sub 10? Congrats to Ciarán.
Although this makes me look slightly worse by comparison lol.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 25, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> What times were Ollie's 5BLD DNFs?


One of them was sub 7.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> One of them was sub 7.



7:01.xx, 6:3x.xx[2:38], and an 8:xx.xx of some sort. Silly execution mistakes.

EDIT: OH, and thank you for lending me your cyoobe 



cube-o-holic said:


> DYK...
> 
> the quality of cubing was crazy high?
> fantastic organisation?
> ...



Lols, my favourites!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 25, 2013)

Comp was awesome as ever, bit disappointed with my results, but I had a great time. Always fun going to Guildford. Don't really have enough DYKs to do a proper thing, so just a couple of things;
I take full credit for Ollie getting 2nd in MultiBLD
When he did his NR 4BLD solve, I was judging. Either Matt or James told me about it, and I thought they said 2 minutes 15. Got a bit overly excited, almost seemed like an anti-climax when I saw the actual time.
I hate the new timers.


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 25, 2013)

scotzbhoy said:


> When he did his NR 4BLD solve, I was judging.


:confused: I thought it was Daniel Sheppard on this video


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2013)

If anyone has the end of my 5BLD DNF.. I would love to see my dissapointment... lol


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> If anyone has the end of my 5BLD DNF.. I would love to see my dissapointment... lol



I do, email address in a PM please (it sums up the bleak mood in the room at the time of 5BLD!)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe a little video editing to some sad music and fade to black and white?
Too morbid? I'll just be quiet.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Maybe a little video editing to some sad music and fade to black and white?
> Too morbid? I'll just be quiet.



THIS


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2013)

The quiet bit?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 26, 2013)

7.59 recon

L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F D L D F2 D' F2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2

xy2
R'u'r'Ux
r2U'r2URURU'R'URU'rU'MUR'
U'RU2R'U'RU'R'
U2MU2MUM2

still kinda drunk, fun comp

no sub10 but 7 so w/e


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2013)

-.-


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 26, 2013)

Go Howard!


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

But Jon lost his 3x3 NR average


----------



## Ollie (Aug 26, 2013)

Results!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 26, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> :confused: I thought it was Daniel Sheppard on this video


I meant I was judging at the time, hence couldn't see his result.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 26, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> There should be a rule that 'one' is just a vertical line to avoid confusion.


The judge was me, I've always written 1s like this, and from my experience of judging in various European countries that writing is definitely more widely used than just the vertical line. So IMHO if we were to add a rule, it should rather be that we must add horizontal bars on 7s (I've seen on another scoresheet this weekend a 7.71 where the first 7 had no bar and the second one had one; that one was really confusing).

Anywat, congrats to Sameer.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2013)

TMOY said:


> The judge was me, I've always written 1s like this, and from my experience of judging in various European countries that writing is definitely more widely used than just the vertical line. So IMHO if we were to add a rule, it should rather be that we must add horizontal bars on 7s (I've seen on another scoresheet this weekend a 7.71 where the first 7 had no bar and the second one had one; that one was really confusing).
> 
> Anywat, congrats to Sameer.



I think it's just a UK thing that 1s are written as just a vertical line, and over time, the horizontal line in the 7 has been phased out. I personally dislike this but I think something like writing style is engrained so early on that's its difficult to change. I may make a quick announcement at the start of the next UK competition just to make sure people write their times in clearly, and then also ask people to sign with initials and not a signature so we can trace judges.

Just a quick DYK from me:

Yaulo - Live everyday like Rob Yau.
Oh no Brian periodically making a return!
Laurence falling asleep, let's tub stack on him.
Ollie Frost gets bullied by Callum Goodyear, I had to protect him.
So nerves get the better of me when I have 3 7s in clock.
When you sit down at a scramble table, you scramble, not watch competitors!
Adam Greenwood's birthday celebration was a great relaxed evening!
Guildford has yet to host a competition where a WR hasn't been broken, GSO2011: 4BLD, RDO2012: 5BLD, GO2013: 2x2 Average! Congratulations Sameer!

And also read the first letter of each line in my DYK


----------



## CHJ (Aug 26, 2013)

DYK's

...2x2 WR whut?
...lololololololol ben lost his NR
...Mollerz NO!!!!! NONONONO STAHP Y U DO DIS!!!
...Laurence sleeps through everything, including tub stacking on him and teabagging?
...I somehow got to 2x2 finals when I avg like 2.5 seconds worse at home, matt the same I think?
...Ben will stalk you/film you when you fail?
...got 4BLD overall PB of 5:52.41 and came second?
...only because matt DNF'ed?
...oh and 4BLD NR from Ollie?
...coz of mini SS everyone is fast now, it also means I have all avg's, and AFR from conor?
...he got some more AFR's?
...Dan cano SAR 5x5 single and BV's ER avg yay?
...Howard's turnstyle is unbelievably smooth?
...Francois's turnstyle is still the best?
...alex and ben are really slow?
...lol I was late to FMC, dunmatter FMC is the worst event, followed by pyra?
...I did pyraBLD on my last solve and was awesome?
...Rob's PLL skip on mega lol?
...chris's almost sub 50 fail nearly as painful as a papercut?
...Mollerz near clock NR fail lololololololol?
...3BLD and multi was tacky?
...5BLD we all failed, most by 3 pieces, most rage from a comp ever?
...Saturday we traded knowledge on algs, so.....many......ALGS!!!!!!!?
...rileys was fun, Adam should be careful with hot shot glasses?
...Dan and me are the dreamteam for doubles pool?
...Because goats are like mushrooms, if you shoot a duck then I'm scared of toasters?
...Laurence decided to raid James's room at 2 in the morning?
...me, Ollie, Laurence and kirstine did teamBLD, twas funny?
...where's tim?
...joey, proey, sloey, and now hoey?

This comp was amazing! everyone was amazing!
Really looking forward to Cuthberts now 

P.S. if anyone has any footage of my official PyraBLD, my 5BLD rage, or any other vid of me in, upload pree :3

P.S.S. james no.......


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2013)

DYK:
UK comps are still awesome?
I failed compBLD?
But I managed well at OH 3BLD and pyra BLD even though I don't pyra?
I got good results for events I don't bother much about?
Like making 2x2 finals?
... or FMC podium with my first ever attempt? (who needs practice when getting lucky isn't a crime)
Ollie managed some degree of not failing to get good 4BLD? 
A few people didn't really know who Sameer was, then WR apparently? (Congrats)
Rob sub-15 qcube disco?
Sim with 6 slightly different shades is hard?
James sometimes isn't sure how to walk to his own house?
CHJ was called lots of different pronunciations of CHJ?

I always feel like I've missed out lots of good bits, but I try. Nice seeing everyone again, and thanks again to people who organised it and stuffs.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 26, 2013)

CHJ said:


> ...got 4BLD overall PB of 5:52.41 and came second?
> ...only because matt DNF'ed?



And me too  I got a 5:04 DNF on first solve, missed only because I did a cube rotation wrong at some point during centers. Would have been PB (and NR) by over a minute. Grrr...

Apart from that, I broke three big cubes average PBs: 4^3 by 1 second, 6^3 by 3 seconds and 7^3 by 2 seconds  And I got a qualification for the pyra finals just out of nowhere with a 8.38 average, my second best official average ever (and best on non-silly scrambles). Of course after thet I did just crap in the finals.

And I got better 3BLD results at Riley's with a noisy ambiance and after three pints of beer than at the comp with optimal conditions 

This was a great competition anyway. Hopefully see you all at UK Open (won't be there at Cuthberts, sorry).


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2013)

TMOY said:


> And I got better 3BLD results at Riley's with a noisy ambiance and after three pints of beer than at the comp with optimal conditions



This will definately be mentioned in my DYK's when I get time to write them... but I just wanna say that your sozzleBLD was AWESOME 

Easily some of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 26, 2013)

owhoops, and you too XD
I was going to ask how fast your attempts were but I like.....forgot


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys, Sarah here!
So I'm really glad to confirm that I'm not imaginary (phew! I was getting worried!) 
I'm very glad that Adam finally dragged me along to "one of those boring competitions" that I clearly knew nothing about!

First, thank you to everyone who organised, taught, made welcome, raced, talked (endlessly!), laughed, joked, sulked and clickclickclicked!
I had an awesome time. Thank you again.

DYK

Tim spent more time asleep that competing (in the venue)?
François seems to solve most of his 5x5 with his eyes shut?
When I shut my eyes I can see 2x2?
I hate 2x2?
I DNFd my 2x2 average because I suck?
On Friday my 3x3 average was 33secs, the same as its been for about 3 months?
I cubed like a crazed animal all day Friday to try and be within a shot of under 30 secs. 
I got 29.85!!! So pleased?
I cube my best after the magic number of beers?
I didn't plan anything for Adam's birthday celebration in the hope it might just happen?
Everybody made Saturday night awesome?
Lawrence was extremely patient trying to answer a question about 3x3 when I didn't even know enough "cube speak" to ask the question?
Breandan had me in awe with 5x5? 
We were put in the last room on the top floor at the very end of the hotel?
No body in the hotel slept after Adam The Inebriated returned! 
I've had about seven hours sleep in three days?

I was not bored. Not once. 

She died.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2013)

DYK that she's got the bug back!
Thank you guys.

Mods, this is not a double post!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 27, 2013)

DYK:


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2013)

CHJ said:


> owhoops, and you too XD
> I was going to ask how fast your attempts were but I like.....forgot



IIRC it was like 5:04, low 7:xx, high 8:xx.

Second attempt was a normal time for me, and ended up as a completely scrambled cube. Third was a safety solve, missed by something like 5 pieces....


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 27, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Classic clock average in the final by me.
> 
> 7.71, 7.50, 7.10, 10.53, DNF = 8.58
> 
> Still PB but should have been NR, watch our Ryan, there's more than 1 person challenging this NR.



I saw this but I've not been able to get on the forum to respond because my phone is a spaz  Well done mate, what was the DNF? I assume fast if the average should've been sub-NR ^^;;; Extra pumped for Cuthbert's now 
(please can we have another surprise!final like this if we're ahead of schedule? haha )


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2013)

DYK..

..meet at Dans friday night with plenty of beer was EPIC?
..hangover on Saturday/Sunday morning is normal for comp?
..I should probably try not having one and see if it improves my shitty performance?
..but no.. cus beer is too tasty
..organizing is fun?
..stationary judge and runner system FTW... sent us ahead of schedule both days?
..should probably review the way we create schedules now as events are quicker with this system?
..Sarah is awesome and will improve quickly?
..Francois SozzleBLD in the middle of Rileys was fastest I've ever seen?
..had to use persuasive techniques to convince Rileys staff to let us stay by thretening to leave... IRONY?
..one of the bar staff hated the others guts and let us stay to annoy her?
..Adam Vs birthday shot cake........ Shot cake 1 - 0 Adam?
..can sub15 after like 5 pints but still fail in comp conditions 
..I suck at most things especially 3x3?
..Laurence is still laurence?
..Note to self: Don't sit next to CHJ for bigBLD. I still love him though <3
..4BLD success was great feeling. Messed up 2nd attempt because of an F move?
..kinda glad that Luke forgot how to judge bigBLD for slow people though 
..I shook Rob's hand alot?
..judging BV's 5x5 was one of main highlights?
..people have stopped being discreet when filming arex?
..2x2 WR... what?
..crapping my pants about Cuthbert's organization now?
..i need to practice..... everything? alot?
..meh?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

DYK

..If you leave it until the morning of the competition to book the hotel, you'll have to pay £70 to stay 9 miles away :/
..I was almost certain of getting a PB average, started with a 12.xx and ended up ruining it
..Just like Chris
..Got a nice 9.57 during practice though
..When you get 5 PB's at your previous comp, you're not grateful for 2 PB's and consider it a fail 
..I Genuinely believed Laurence was only 'popping out for a minute' 



BillyRain said:


> DYK..
> 
> ..Laurence is still laurence?



I was meant to ask you if you noticed this, I assume this is a reference to the fact that Laurence started judging you for 5BLD and when you took of the blindfold I was sat there?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> I was meant to ask you if you noticed this, I assume this is a reference to the fact that Laurence started judging you for 5BLD and when you took of the blindfold I was sat there?



Actually Laurence didn't judge me at the start so I reckon I had about 3 judges  

I'm quite used to "waking up" to a different judge in BBLD because im so slow


----------



## CHJ (Aug 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Actually Laurence didn't judge me at the start so I reckon I had about 3 judges
> 
> I'm quite used to "waking up" to a different judge in BBLD because im so slow



It started with jock but he just...walked off so i had to watch until laurence filled the gap


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2013)

LucidCuber said:


> ..Laurence is still laurence?
> 
> I was meant to ask you if you noticed this, I assume this is a reference to the fact that Laurence started judging you for 5BLD and when you took of the blindfold I was sat there?



BTW.. this was simply in reference to the fact that Laurence and his life agenda never changes  

Clumsy/inconvenient/predictable/tired/funny/loveable as ever


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> I saw this but I've not been able to get on the forum to respond because my phone is a spaz  Well done mate, what was the DNF? I assume fast if the average should've been sub-NR ^^;;; Extra pumped for Cuthbert's now
> (please can we have another surprise!final like this if we're ahead of schedule? haha )



Well I wasn't nervous at all during the first 3 solves, I've been averaging low 8 and there was only 1 lucky case on both the first and 2nd scramble. The 3rd scramble had 2 (And I finally beat Mark Smith which was my main goal!) then realised that I could actually break NR and got a little shaky. DNF was going to be about an 8 but I missed a pin and messed up the back face so I just DNF'd it, average probably would have been high 7. Last 2 scrambles sucked, no lucky cases and 6s and 5s everywhere.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Aug 27, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Guildford has yet to host a competition where a WR hasn't been broken, GSO2011: 4BLD, RDO2012: 5BLD, GO2013: 2x2 Average!


Also Clock single at GSO2011.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> 6s and 5s everywhere.



What do you mean by this? Sorry, I'm still a noob at clock


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 27, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GuildfordOpen2013

lol @ 5BLD


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> What do you mean by this? Sorry, I'm still a noob at clock



Everytime you turn a cog, you have to do like -5 or 6, instead of 1 or 2 which is really fast and easy.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GuildfordOpen2013
> 
> lol @ 5BLD



 I promise a 5BLD Mo3 next time


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=GuildfordOpen2013
> 
> lol @ 5BLD



-.-


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 27, 2013)

so many great dykes to compete with. But anyway here are mine.

2 hours to find dan's house from the train station and a wierd police man gave me a lift and tried to persuade me to join the police force...
Got there to find it was a sauna exclusively for cubers...
Met cool new people there. 
Walked a retarded way back to mollerz house.
2x2x2 all nighter with mollerz...
Ironic because we both failed badly at 2x2x2 which was the first event. 
I ate in the classic style of breandan vallance - plain bread.
Some guy called Sameer got 2x2x2 average world record.
After hanging out with me a bit he proclaimed that i was crazy 
I was then abused in my sleep.
Failed bld and couldn't stop laughing while judging chris's. Had to get up and walk it off. 
Got a bunch of pbs.
Rileys... she died...
breandan wasn't up for some fun with thom
we talked a lot about going clubbing then didnt
went to mollerz woke up him and walked into his grans by mistake, oops. 
Kirstine is worse than ollie at team bld. But we got a 1:30 *with no cheating* ...she says.
Where's tim?!
callum acting like a peado stood up while everyone slept.
Couldnt stop laughing, again, had to go out the room and cube again.
Kirstine walk of shame in the morning.
lots of mcdonalds
lots of fails and good solves too
failed fmc as per but at least no dnf this time.
lots of good and not so good results again.
Alex a stones throw from wr again. Unlucky.
Howard is fast, and desimated dan's usual medal takings.
666 cutoff is a *****
breandan beat rob to protect us from all asian podium
guildford was possibly my favourite comp yet.

ty dan


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Everytime you turn a cog, you have to do like -5 or 6, instead of 1 or 2 which is really fast and easy.


I see now thanks  And also I forgot to thank you for judging both my 5BLD and MBLD. It must have been boring to sit there for so long



Ollie said:


> I promise a 5BLD Mo3 next time


That's an impressive promise :O


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 27, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> I see now thanks  And also I forgot to thank you for judging both my 5BLD and MBLD. It must have been boring to sit there for so long



I honestly really don't mind judging things like that, and you use movement to help your memorisation so it's quite entertaining to watch at least as well.


----------



## Chilli (Aug 27, 2013)

Reviewing Goals
2x2: Sub 7 average, sub 5 single. --Yep
3x3: Sub 20 average (17 seconds maybe?), Sub-16 single --Yep(Yep!) Yep
4x4: Sub 1:20. --Yep
5x5-7x7: Cutoff --Yep, Yep, Nope
3OH: Sub-35 average, sub-30 single --Yep, Yep
Mega: Cutoff --Yep
Pyra: sub-10 average (maybe?) --Just
Sq1: sub-27 average, sub-20 single?? --Hell yes, nope.
FMC: sub-60 --Yep
also, 20 comp pbs broken and suprise podium in sq1... wtf


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Goals:
> At a push/ Realistic
> 2: 3.0x, 3.6ish
> 3: WR, 7.9ish
> ...



For realistic goals:
2: yes
3: yes
OH: yes
3bld: no
4: yes
4bld: yes
5bld: no

I forgot that I set myself realistic goals. The only unrealistic goal i beat was 2x2 cuz... Lol.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2013)

Britney Sheers vs Chudge


----------



## CHJ (Aug 27, 2013)

CHJ said:


> oh yah! I think tis goelz tiem two
> 
> 2x2: sub2.5/sub4
> 3x3: sub11/sub13
> ...



2x2: no/no but still happy with result
3x3: no/no but still happy-ish
4x4: ffffffff*********************
5x5: PB/PB so HELL YEAH!!!
6x6: meh
7x7: no/no but still pretty nice
OH: kill me now
3BLD: was caffeineless, of course i flopped
4BLD: AHH MAI GAHD I DID IT!!!1
5BLD: worst feeling ever
MBLD: 5/13 safe memo but exec i panicked
Sq-1: no/no
Pyra: did blind success
Mega: no/no but very happy
clock: was good but forgot to blind
FMC: was late, dunmatter its worse than pyra
feet: not enough alcohol
143puzzle sim: forgot lol

overall i am still pretty happy except the 5BLD


----------



## DrKorbin (Aug 27, 2013)

Lol, I just noticed that 5BLD finally did 4BLD

(slowpoke.jpg)


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2013)

TDM said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: Hopefully sub-5, but I'll have to actually practise to get that. Sub-6 is more realistic for my current speed. Sub-3 single. *Nope*
> 3x3: Sub-25. *The average was about a second slower than my normal average. I expected worse.*
> 4x4: I don't really know what my average is... sub-1:45? *Beat my PB Ao5 by 20 seconds and got just over 1:30 average.*
> OH: Sub-45. *43.36. Failed EO on the second solve; EOLine was complete somewhere between 45-50. The last solve went really well (CP recog was ~1s) and 1-looked the LL (Two diagonal twisted corners): sub-40 *


Failed at 2x2 (two +2s and two sup-8s; the fastest solve was over half a second above average; missed next round by 0.4 seconds), but other than that I didn't do too badly. I didn't make any second rounds as expected.


----------



## joey (Aug 27, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> 666 cutoff is a *****


I felt so bad 


CubeRoots said:


> guildford was possibly my favourite comp yet.


after cambridge


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 27, 2013)

This may sound strange, but does anyone now have a mini SS 7x7 that turns quite a bit better since Sunday? I only ask because now I have one which isn't tensioned all that well and the core is definitely not lubed ( which i did to mine ). Unless this is mine and im just going crazy.

I did lend mine to Daniel to compete with, but i may have taken back someone elses.


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2013)

dans is pretty crap  (imo)


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> This may sound strange, but does anyone now have a mini SS 7x7 that turns quite a bit better since Sunday? I only ask because now I have one which isn't tensioned all that well and the core is definitely not lubed ( which i did to mine ). Unless this is mine and im just going crazy.
> 
> I did lend mine to Daniel to compete with, but i may have taken back someone elses.


I assume you mean Daniel Salgado? I'm pretty sure I used mine and mine alone and still have mine here with me



CubeRoots said:


> dans is pretty crap  (imo)


If you are talking about me, your opinion seems misguided. Mine is awesome


----------



## CubeRoots (Aug 28, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I assume you mean Daniel Salgado? I'm pretty sure I used mine and mine alone and still have mine here with me
> 
> 
> If you are talking about me, your opinion seems misguided. Mine is awesome



I meant both  especially Salgado though haha


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I assume you mean Daniel Salgado? I'm pretty sure I used mine and mine alone and still have mine here with me



Lol yeah I meant Salgado.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 29, 2013)

because why not? XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a local file for local people!

Edit - or my phone failed.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 29, 2013)

Joey Cam


----------



## pjk (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks like another great UK comp. Congrats on the new records.

Daniel: why no BLD? Now that the 4x4 BLD NR was taken, are you going to practice?


----------

